# Good SPL 15" Recommendations



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm looking to get a 15" sub and do an SPL setup for my first time. I have built several boxes and I plan on doing a big 5-6 cubic ft box with a kerf port. I just recently built a kerf ported box for my friend and it turned out fantastic. I'm jealous with how loud it makes his Sundown SA-12. Back on my topic, the tuning really depends on the woofer. I need the sub to operate well on 750 rms or so at 1 ohm. So dual 2 ohm for sure. 

I really don't think I need 1000+ watts to get loud. I'm really just trying to hit at least 140db with this setup. So my thoughts are possibly a Kicker L7 15 which will be great on 750 watts. I work for best buy and can get a great deal on the 2011 model. I really don't think I can get a louder sub for the money. It will only cost me 160 for that sub shipped to my door, then I just need box materials. So overall it will cost me about 200 bucks for that setup. Is that Kicker sub worth it?

I have heard about all these other brands like sundown, dd, ssa, etc. They don't seem to impress me honestly. A lot of those types of brands to me seem like they need tons of power to get them loud. Efficiency on those woofers are mostly mid to low 80's for the sensitivity. They have huge motor structures and have 1000-2000+ watt power handling depending on the models of course. I just think I can get something that will do 140+ for cheaper. There is always that saying, "you get what you pay for". So the Kicker sub may be a hit or a miss.

I'm just trying to feel out some other people's thoughts on a lower wattage spl setup with no real box limitations. I have a grand marquis and should have no trouble fitting a 5-6 cubic ft box in the trunk. I have to stick to a 15 and dual 2 ohm for sure. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

How about an 18". 91db sens. 6 cubes should do it.

Ascendantaudio.com
Chaos 18 Ascendant Audio 18" 800W Chaos Series Subwoofer



EDIT: I didn't read that through, I still stand by my suggestion though, if it will fit.

I bet the Kicker will give you everything you want though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Assuming your box is 100% efficient, you'd need a sensitivity of 110dB to do 140dB with a thousand watts. Even if you factor in 12dB of cabin gain, you'll still need a woofer that's 98dB efficient. 

Hate to be a downer, but this is why SPL boxes only work over a very narrow bandwidth. (bandwidth and efficiency are inversely correlated)


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Audioque-http://www.audioque.com/HDC415-D1-A_p_136.html

RE Audio XXX or MT-http://www.reaudio.com/woofers.php

Fi Car Audio N315-https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/sess/utn;jsessionid=155020d46891f88/shopdata/0050_Speakers/0010_BTL/0070_N3/product_overview.shopscript

t3 tsns (cant find link)

Ascendent Audio Mayhem-http://www.ascendantaudio.com/mayhem.php

Incriminator Audio Warden-http://www.incriminatoraudio.com/update/index.php?page=2&product=22

Orion Audio HCCA-http://www.orioncaraudio.com/hcca-series-subwoofers-/27-hcca152-15inch-dual-2ohm.html

SA Nightshade-http://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/products/subwoofers/item/ns-series.html?category_id=2

DC Audio Lvl 6-http://www.dcsoundlab.com/level6.html

Im sure most of these are way above your price range, but to lay most of the main one sout there, here ya go


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Generally speaking:

With the 15L7 and that amount of power, you could probably hit high 130's with a box built to Kicker specs.

With about twice that amount of power and something like an RE Audio SXx 18, you could break into the 140's.

SPL is all about maximum displacement for a brief period of time - you could get higher SPL with something like two (less expensive) Kicker CVR 15" and that amp. 6 ft^3 tuned to 45 hz would be damn loud, and with some liberal eq still be OK for listening to music.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Assuming your box is 100% efficient, you'd need a sensitivity of 110dB to do 140dB with a thousand watts. Even if you factor in 12dB of cabin gain, you'll still need a woofer that's 98dB efficient.
> 
> Hate to be a downer, but this is why SPL boxes only work over a very narrow bandwidth. (bandwidth and efficiency are inversely correlated)


agree 100%, but it dosent sound like he cares about actual sound. he just wants loud!

get the kicker L7, ported box tuned to 50hz and go crazy. it will get loud and sound like crap.


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, thank you guys for all of the input so far. So it seems like 140's are out of the question with that amount of wattage and a 15. Sound quality is definitely going out the window on this setup. I already have a Boston G5 10 for my SQ setup. Great little woofer.

I will do some more research on the woofers you guys have listed and I will see if my budget can allow me to get something bigger and better.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

DIYMA - SPL Forum - DIYMA Car Audio Forum


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

To be honest the biggest limiting factor is your car , if you wanted to 140 with a single 15 in a blazer or hatchback on 1k it wouldn't be very difficult with the right set up, but to answer your question there are drivers out there that are designed for high spl on lower power I know the AP line from Atomic is designed around the A,B,C DB drag style classes and I have seen them do very well in these lower power apps, My two recommendations High eff. , and large enclosure would be the Atomic Apocalypse ( RD audio Sonance ) or the Digital Designs 2500 series


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

lukeman269 said:


> I have heard about all these other brands like sundown, dd, ssa, etc. They don't seem to impress me honestly. A lot of those types of brands to me seem like they need tons of power to get them loud.


You have HEARD THEM or heard OF them and aren't impressed? I would agree that many of the real SPL oriented woofers are built to handle abuse more than be efficient, but still, the big boy SPL subs get LOUD. Generally speaking I'd take DD 95, Nightshade, Z-con, BTL over L7 for just about any application. If you insist on 15" l7 I would encourage you to come up with minimum 6 cube net + 3 to 4 cube more for displacement of wood, bracing, sub, and port. 15" square = piston area of 18" round.

Also the "sensitivity" spec is all but worthless in determining <80hz performance on modern subwoofers. It is generally derived by a formula and not observed measurements, and the frequency is well outside of subwoofer duty. This spec is mosly only useful in full range applications. Jacob at Sundown posted a good writeup about this on a forum somewhere and I have confirmed it with other designers... and observation.




djbreal87 said:


> Audioque-http://www.audioque.com/HDC415-D1-A_p_136.html
> *Hit or miss on build quality*
> RE Audio XXX or MT-http://www.reaudio.com/woofers.php
> *xxx is not an SPL sub, IDK if they even make MT anymore*
> ...


You forgot a few, but that's a good list of expensive subs.



lukeman269 said:


> Wow, thank you guys for all of the input so far. So it seems like 140's are out of the question with that amount of wattage and a 15.


I just put a single 15 in my friend's Volvo wagon doing 143.0 with JL 500/1 for power. Box plays music fairly well also.

Have done 140+ out of trunks with single 12 that can play music on 1000W.

Granted the trunk in the Grand Marq is horrible to get any sound to come through, but you should be able to do 140 <1000W if you build a good box and pick the right equipment.

Personally I am a big fan of motor force. A real strong motor without the ultra stiff suspension and bulletproof cone can be incredibly effective on low power. You should consider having something custom built. If you can come up with around 450$ for a budget I can ship you a monster that'll get busy on 500-1000W


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have heard of the subs. They are just too inefficient to run anything less than 1000 watts on. I think my best bet is to set a goal for like 138 with a decent setup. I just think it starts to get too expensive with 140+ for my situation. Thanks for all of the input guys.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

lukeman269 said:


> I have heard of the subs. They are just too inefficient to run anything less than 1000 watts on. I think my best bet is to set a goal for like 138 with a decent setup. I just think it starts to get too expensive with 140+ for my situation. Thanks for all of the input guys.


This is not true at all. I would encourage you to actually get your hands on some top tier woofers for testing. If you buy used on forums and don't destroy the stuff you should lose very little when you go resell them.

But I might suggest if your whole trunk is available, you could do well buying half a dozen of the absolute cheapest 12's you can find with your employee discount and doing a 4th order bandpass ported up through the rear deck. A ton of cone area can do a lot for you on low power.


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hispls said:


> This is not true at all. I would encourage you to actually get your hands on some top tier woofers for testing. If you buy used on forums and don't destroy the stuff you should lose very little when you go resell them.
> 
> But I might suggest if your whole trunk is available, you could do well buying half a dozen of the absolute cheapest 12's you can find with your employee discount and doing a 4th order bandpass ported up through the rear deck. A ton of cone area can do a lot for you on low power.


That's a really solid idea man. I probably should get my hands on some of the better subs to really see what they can do before I make my own opinions. Buying used can definitely save me some money too. 

As far as the multiple sub idea goes, that could be another option. Do a wall of 6 woofers in a trunk. Now that would be really loud.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

lukeman269 said:


> That's a really solid idea man. I probably should get my hands on some of the better subs to really see what they can do before I make my own opinions. Buying used can definitely save me some money too.
> 
> As far as the multiple sub idea goes, that could be another option. Do a wall of 6 woofers in a trunk. Now that would be really loud.


Yes, yes, and yes.

Check some of the forums with more of that crowd there and you may luck into one of the big boy subs that you can grab local and save a bundle on shipping.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

The issue is not the sub or power. Your issue is your car. Those vic,marc,town bodies are hard as hell to make loud or good numbers out of. They just seem to be anti SPL.


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

BassnTruck said:


> The issue is not the sub or power. Your issue is your car. Those vic,marc,town bodies are hard as hell to make loud or good numbers out of. They just seem to be anti SPL.


Yeah man, my car isn't the best for subs. Everything I throw in the trunk seems to sound really good though. Might have to try for more of an SQ setup instead, until I can get a different car.


----------

